# TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!



## huntertech (12. Juli 2010)

*TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Ich bin für einen Bekannten auf der Suche nach einer neuen TV-Karte für seinen Rechner. Er hat sowohl analogen als auch digitalen Kabelanschluss, möchte aber natürlich über den digitalen gucken. Er nutzt Windows 7 Home Premium 32-bit und die Karte sollte mit dem Windows Media Center kompatibel sein. Besondere Wünsche hat er soweit sonst nicht aber wenn ihr noch mehr Infos zur Auswahl braucht, kann ich ihn gerne weiter ausquetschen


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Viel Auswahl gibt es ja eh nicht, 11 Modelle: PC-Video/Video-/TV-Karten intern Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

muss die denn auch ne smartcard benutzen können, also CI-Modul nötig?


----------



## huntertech (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Bitte was? Ich versteh dich nicht so richtig mit Smartcard und CI-Modul


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Für DVB-C braucht man je nach Anbieter eine Karte und zahlt dann auch pro Monat was für digitales TV - bei den meisten Anbietern ist in der Grundgebühr nur analog-TV drin, DVB-C kostet dann nochmal 3-4€ pro Monat. 

Wie empfängt er denn bisher KabelTV? Hat denn überhaupt schon mal DVB-C geschaut? Dann hat er ja nen Receiver: benutzt es dafür dann eine Karte? Wenn keine Karte: bekommt er trotzdem alle gewünschten Sender? Wenn er noch nie nen Receiver hatte, muss er sich erstmal beim Anbieter erkundigen, ob das überhaupt ohne Karte (und Aufpreis) geht.


----------



## ShadowAMD (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Hi

@ Herbboy

das stimmt so nicht ganz. 

Ich nutze ebenfals DVB-C und alle Kanale sind frei verfügbar außer die Pay-Tv sender, die sind verschlüsselt. Jedoch kannst du auch HD Sender wie ARD oder ZDF empfangen !! Wir haben Kein Schüssel und kein Pay-Tv oder sonstiges ganz normales Kabel.
Ich bekomme knapp 200 Sender rein, jedoch ist davon über die hälfte Pay-TV 

Mein Karte 

EIne  terratec HTC XS USB : man siehe mein Profiel

MFG


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

@ShadowAMD: ich schrieb doch *"je nach Anbieter*" - hier in Köln/NRW hast Du idR unitymedia als Anbieter, da gibt es Digital nur die digitalen öfftl. rechtliche "kostenlos" - für den Rest (RTl, SAT1, Pro7, Eurosport usw usw usw) musst Du DVB-C erst dazubestellen und dann monatlich etwas mehr zahlen als ohne, und dafür kriegst Du dann eine "smartcard", die in den Receiver kommt. Wie ne simcard beim Handy. 

Bei Euch in BW hast Du sicher KabelBW - da kriegt man auch ohne Aufpreise die "normalen" DVB-C Sender, aber dafür zahlt ihr von vornherein mehr Grundgebühr, d.h. wer DVB-C gar nicht will, zahlt es trotzdem mit.

Das ist je nach Anbieter eben unterschiedlich.


----------



## ShadowAMD (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Hi, 

naja ProSieben HD und RTLHD usw. empfange ich auch nicht da wir keine extrakosten zahlen ^^ das is ja dann PAY TV und das lohnt sich nicht ^^

Aber er kann trotzdem die karte nehmen die ich ihm empfohlen habe, da kann er dann alles empfangen auch wenn er mal unterwegs ist und DVB-T empfängt


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Du kriegst hier bei unitymedia auch kein nicht-HD RTL, Pro7 usw., wenn Du nicht nen kleinen Aufpreis zahlst und DVB-C dazubestellst - wie gesagt: es *hängt vom Anbieter ab*!   Ich erfinde so was ja nicht einfach


----------



## simpel1970 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*



huntertech schrieb:


> Er nutzt Windows 7 Home Premium 32-bit und die Karte sollte mit dem Windows Media Center kompatibel sein.


 
Da gibt es nicht viel Karten die das können. Bzw. eigentlich sind es die Treiber die das können müssen, da Win7 nur DVB-T unterstützt und der Treiber der TV-Karte Win7 DVB-T "vorgauckeln" muss.

Meines Wissens klappt das aktuell nur mit der TechnoTrend Budget C-1501 und der DigitalEverywhere Floppy DTV C/CI. Letztere wird jedoch nicht mehr hergestellt und wird nur gebraucht für sehr hohe Preise gehandelt. Die Floppy DTV ist jedoch auch eine hervorragende TV Karte, mit der eine Anbindung an den Media Center problemlos funktioniert.
Mit der TT Budget C-1501 soll das aber auch gehen.

Alternativ kannst du eine beliebige (siehe Vorschlag von Herbboy) TV-Karte nehmen und z.B. mit DVB Viewer nutzen. DVB Viewer besitzt auch ein Plug-In für das Media-Center.


----------



## huntertech (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Also aus eurer Informationsflut lese ich heraus, dass ich ihn erstmal fragen muss, welchen Anbieter er hat und wie er bis jetzt DVB-C nutzt. Dann mal auf ne Antwort warten


----------



## huntertech (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Also er hat Unitymedia, guckt aber momentan ohne Reciever. Braucht er jetzt eine Karte mit "Smartcard"-Unterstützung oder nicht?


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Für Digital TV brauchst du/er bei Unitymedia eine SmartCard.


----------



## huntertech (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Achso... welche Karten bleiben denn dann noch über? Allzu viele können es ja nicht sein, wenn eh nur 11 Stück im Preisvergleicher sind 

Wenn er momentan ohne Reciever guckt, heißt das dann nicht, dass er jetzt auch ohne Smartcard guckt oder hat der die dann in seinem Fernseher drin?


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Entweder hat er einen Fernseher mit eingebauten DVB-C Receiver plus SmartCard, oder er guckt analog.
Bei den Karten darauf achten, dass ein CI-Interface dabei ist. Zusätzlich benötigst du noch ein Alphacryptmodul.
Z.B.: TechnoTrend Budget C-1501 CI, PCI plus AlphaCrypt Light CAM/CI-Modul

Eine gute TV-Karte mit CI wäre noch die TerraTec Cinergy C HD CI, DVB-C. Allerdings klappt mit den Treibern nicht direkte Einbindung ins Win Media Center.

Vorher aber noch mal bei Unitymedia nachfragen, ob das Alphacrypt Light Modul kompatible ist.


----------



## huntertech (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Was bringt dieses Alphacrypt-Dingsda? Und welchen Vorteil hat er denn durch die teurere(n) Karten, können die irgendwas mehr? Reicht da nicht z.B. dann auch diese hier:

Technisat Cablestar HD2 HDTV DVB-C PCI (4098/3733) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

?


----------



## simpel1970 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Die billigen Karten haben meißt längere Umschaltzeiten (zwischen den Programmen), oder schlechtere Bildqualität, etc. Hier gibt es aber natürlich auch bei teureren Karten schwarze Schafe.

Welche Karte für einen nun die günstigste (Preis/Leistung) ist, muss man selbst für sich entscheiden. Notfalls ein paar Testergebnisse über Google nachlesen.
Die TerraTec Cinergy hat schnelle Umschaltzeiten und liefert ein gutes Bild (das sind Punkte, die für mich primär entscheidend sind). Ob die von dir verlinkte Technisat "schlechter" ist, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da ich sie nicht kenne. Für den PC mit Win7 wäre natürlich die DigitalEverywhere die beste Lösung, nur leider ist die verflucht schlecht zu kriegen und entsprechend teuer.

Das Alphacrypt Modul benötigst du, um die verschlüsselten Programme von Unitymedia entschlüsseln zu können. So viel ich weiß, sind das alle privaten digitalen Kanäle (da ich in Baden-Württemberg wohne und keine SmartCard/CAM Modul brauche, habe ich mich da noch nicht so arg in die Materie vertieft). Das sollte aber besser noch direkt beim Unitymedia-Support geklärt werden, welche Programm verschlüsselt gesendet werden und welches CAM Modul (z.B. Alphacrypt Light, oder -Classic) benötigt wird.


----------



## huntertech (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Und wo ist bei diesen Modulen der Unterschied zwischen Lite und Classic?


----------



## simpel1970 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Der Unterschied liegt in den Verschlüsselungssystemen. Das Classic unterstützt mehr System als das Light-Modul. Je nach dem, welches Verschlüsselungssystem Unitymedia nutzt, kann deshalb die Light ausreichen...oder auch nicht.


----------



## huntertech (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Ok, also die Lage sieht so aus: momentan schaut er noch Analog, hat aber schon einen Reciever + Smartcard , welche aber für einen anderen Fernseher verwendet werden soll. Kann man sich davon auch noch ne zweite bestellen? 

Ach ja, ich hatte ihn auch nochmal deswegen gefragt, also die Einbindung ins Media Center ist ihm wohl sehr wichtig, also bleiben da ja nur noch 2 Karten oder?

Welche nehmt ihr denn so, also welche mit Smartcard und DVB-C? Und einbindung ins MC natürlich


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Ich selber hab nen Receiver - bis zu meinem PC würd das Signal eh nicht durchhalten... 

Man kann bestimmt auch ne zweite Karte bekommen, aber bestimmt nicht kostenlos, wahrscheinlich kostet das genausoviel Aufpreis wie für die erste Karte. Denn die Karte hat keine "Anschlusskennung" oder so, d.h. wenn man die Karte einem Nachbarn gibt, der auch unitymedia als Kabelanbieter hat und NICHT für DVB-C extra zahlt, könnte der mit der Karte trotzdem auch DVB-C schauen. An sich wär es logisch, dass die dann nicht einfach kostenlos Zweit- und Drittkarten verteilen...


Welche zwei sind denn die nun die DVB-C-Karten, die in Frage kommen? Da müßte man am besten mal beim Hersteller fragen, wie das mit unitymedia aussieht - die decken ja NRW und Hessen ab, vlt noch mehr - d.h. das ist nicht grad ne exotische Auskunft, die man da verlangen würde


----------



## simpel1970 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Im Prinzip bleibt nur noch eine Karte übrig. Die TT C-1501. Außer du hast Glück und ergatterst irgendwo noch eine Digital-Everywhere.

Ne Zweitkarte solltest du problemlos (gegen Bares) bei Unitymedia ordern können.


----------



## huntertech (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Ok. Ich hab ihm gesagt, er soll bei Unitymedia mal nachfragen, welche Sender genau jetzt die Smartcard benötigen und welche (wenn überhaupt) auch ohne gehen.

Da ich aber leider für ne Woche weg bin, übernimmt er mal selbst (hoffe, er tuts auch  ). Hab ihm gesagt, er soll sich hier mal selbst melden.

PS: Erklärt ihm besser aller haarklein, sofern er sich denn überhaupt hier meldet, wovon ich aber ausgehe


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Das ist ganz einfach: ohne smartcard kriegt man nur die öffentlich rechtlichen per DVB-C, sonst nix.


----------



## gHenkel (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Hat zwar ein bisschen gedauert, aber hier bin ich. Ich hab mir alles durchgelesen und eigentlich auch verstanden. Da ich ja nicht nur die Öffentlichen gucken will, denke ich mal, dass ich mir wohl noch ne Smartcard holen werde, aber das geht ja alles nachher.
Öh, wie gehts jetzt weiter?


----------



## huntertech (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Bin auch für 15 min. wieder da 

Also um das nochmal klarzustellen: Er kauft sich jetzt eine von denen hier:

TechnoTrend Budget C-1501 CI, PCI Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Technisat Cablestar HD2 HDTV DVB-C PCI (4098/3733) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Beide sollten mit dem Media Center gehen oder? Und hat mal jemand schon eine von beiden (oder beide) gehabt und kann was zu den Umschaltzeiten und der Bildqualität sagen?

Ansonsten solltest du (gHenkel) jetzt mal bei Unitymedia ne zweite Smartcard bestellen und fragen, ob du ein Alphacrypt-Modul brauchst und welche Voraussetzungen das haben muss. Da ich von der Materie selbst nicht so viel verstehe (und hier mehr so als Vermittler arbeite  ), fragste am besten die Jungs hier, die wissen, was die schreiben 

PS: Bin dann mal wieder für ca. ne Woche weg. Aber ich setze mein Vertrauen in euch, dass ihr dem gHenkel das alles erklären könnt (was ich nicht kan  ).


----------



## simpel1970 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

@gHenkel: Du möchtest eine TV-Karte, mit der du im Win7-Media Center LiveTV schauen möchtest (also eine Karte, die vom MediaCenter auch erkannt wird)?

Dann gibt es aktuell nur 2 Karten, die dies unterstützen: Technotrend Budget C-1501, oder DigitalEverywhere FloppyDTV. Die DigitalEverywhere ist zwar die bessere Karte, aber leider nicht mehr verfügbar.

Dir würde auch reichen über das MediaCenter eine Anwendung eines Drittanbieters zu starten, mit dem du dann Fernsehen kannst? (Z.B. beinhaltet das Probramm DVBViewer ein Plug-In für das Media-Center. Damit kannst du das Programm bequem über das Media-Center starten.)
Wenn dir das genügt, kannst du eine beliebige TV Karte (DVB-C) auswählen, die eine Treiberunterstützung für Win7 bietet. Hier wäre z.B. die TerraTec Cinergy C HD CI, DVB-C empfehlenswert (gute Preis/Leistung).

Aber nochmal: Die Terratec (und sonstige DVB-C Karten) *wird nicht im Media-Center erkannt* bzw. du kannst damit im Media Center LiveTV kein Bild empfangen. Das Media-Center unterstützt nur DVB-T Karten!
Die Treiber von DigitalEverywhere und Technotrend "gaukeln" dem Media-Center eine DVB-T vor und daher kannst du mit den Karten auch LiveTV im MediaCenter schauen (in diesem Fall ist DVB-Viewer nicht notwendig).

Edit: Habe dazu noch etwas gefunden: http://www.mce-community.de/portal/index.php/wissen/221-dvb-c

Wie es jetzt weiter geht?

- Unitymedia kontaktieren und nachfragen, welches Verschlüsselungssytem genutzt wird, bzw. welches CAM Modul ausreichend ist (z.B. Alphacrypt-Light).

- Überlegen, ob du im Media-Center LiveTV direkt empfangen willst.


----------



## gHenkel (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Also ich würde auf jeden Fall lieber LiveTV im Media Center gucken. Ich blick da zwar bei dem ganzen Kram nicht so durch  aber ich frag mal Unitymedia nach dem Verschlüsselungssystem.
Was macht denn das CAM?


----------



## simpel1970 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Das CAM-Modul entschlüsselt das von Unitymedia verschlüsselte.


----------



## gHenkel (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Auf der Homepage von Unitymedia hab ich nix über das Verschlüsselungssystem gefunden. Glaubst du der Telefonsupport weiß das?


----------



## huntertech (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Bin auch nochmal kurz da 

Also ich würde erstmal versuchen, über E-Mail nachzufragen und erst wenn die Antwort nach einer Woche nicht kommt, dann erst anrufen. Denn: E-Mails kosten nichts, im Gegensatz zu den meisten Hotlines für Support. Aber wenn die Telefonhotline nix kostet, kannste natürlich auch direkt da anrufen 

So, bis wann anders wann


----------



## simpel1970 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*



huntertech schrieb:


> Also ich würde erstmal versuchen, über E-Mail nachzufragen



Genau, so war das auch von mir gemeint.


----------



## Dragonix (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Unitymedia ? Wikipedia


----------



## simpel1970 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Warum umständlich, wenn es auch einfach gehen kann...

Aus dem Link von Dragonix: 





> UM01/UM02: Das ist der aktuelle Kartentyp von Unitymedia...Mithilfe eines AlphaCrypt Classic/TC (nicht AlphaCrypt light) CAM-Moduls können auch nicht zertifizierte Receiver mit einer CI-Schnittstelle genutzt werden


----------



## gHenkel (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Warum umständlich, wenn es auch einfach gehen kann...



Da hätte man ja echt drauf kommen können 

Ich muss aber trotzdem zugeben, dass ich jetzt nicht so viel davon kapiere..


----------



## Dragonix (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Das heißt: Entweder teures AlphaCrypt Classic/TC und dafür billige Unitymedia-Karte (UM0*) oder billiges AlphaCrypt light und dafür teurere (5€/Monat mehr) Karte (I0*). So seh ich das.

Andere Frage: Satellitenschüssel ist kein Thema?!


----------



## simpel1970 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Das habe ich jetzt so verstanden, dass Alphacrypt light für Unitymedia nicht ausreicht. 

Vielleicht doch lieber per Email bei Unitymedia nachfragen?


----------



## Dragonix (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Nein, laut dem Wikilink gibt es 2 Karten (ich vermut mal mit 2 Unterschiedlichen Verschlüsselungssystem -- aber frag mich was leichteres):
Die "normalen" UM01/UM02, die *nur* mit dem teuren AlphaCrypt gehen,
und die "teureren" (auf Anfrage!) I02/I12, die -- wieder laut Wiki -- auch mit dem AlphaCrypt light gehen.


			
				Wiki schrieb:
			
		

> *UM01/UM02*: Das ist der aktuelle Kartentyp von Unitymedia. Dieser funktioniert aber nur mit Receivern von Unitymedia, welche von Unitymedia mit der Karte verliehen werden sowie in Unitymedia-zertifizierten Receivern, welche im freien Handel erworben werden können. Mithilfe eines *AlphaCrypt Classic/TC (nicht AlphaCrypt light)* CAM-Moduls können auch nicht zertifizierte Receiver mit einer CI-Schnittstelle genutzt werden. Dies wird jedoch von Unitymedia nicht unterstützt.
> *I02/I12*: Dieser Kartentyp kann *auf Verlangen* bereitgestellt werden und kostet *monatlich 5 Euro extra*. Damit ist es möglich, „Geeignet für Premiere“- Receiver auf dem freien Markt zu kaufen und damit ggf. höherwertige Modelle als die Basis-Geräte von Unitymedia zu nutzen. Dennoch laufen diese Karten nicht mit allen Receiver-Typen. Insbesondere ist Pace in die Schlagzeilen gekommen, da Pace die Nachbesserung seiner Geräte verweigert. *Mithilfe eines AlphaCrypt light/Classic/TC* CAM-Moduls können auch nicht zertifizierte Receiver mit einer CI-Schnittstelle genutzt werden. Dies wird jedoch von Unitymedia nicht unterstützt.



Solang das was längerfristiges sein soll, ist nur eine "normale" Karte (UM01/UM02) in Verbindung mit einem vollwertigen AlphaCrypt sinnvoll. So sparst du die 5€/Monat und kommst billiger weg (Höhere Investition aber dafür billiger im Betrieb).

Das billigste wär aber dennoch eine Satschüssel..

Edit: Supportanfragen könnt ihr euch vermutlich schenken, da es nicht von Unitymedia unterstützt ist. Ne Mailanfrage an Mascom (Hersteller von Alphacrypt) wird vermutlich mehr Infos liefern. Oder google befragen! Bist nicht der einzige, der Unitymedia + AlphaCrypt hat


----------



## gHenkel (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*



Dragonix schrieb:


> Andere Frage: Satellitenschüssel ist kein Thema?!



Satellitenschüssel kommt leider gar nicht in Frage und das mit alphacrypt versteh ich nicht 
ich hätte nicht gedacht dass ne tv karte kaufen so kompliziert ist


----------



## Dragonix (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Naja.. was verstehst du denn nicht? Wegen deinem Kabelnetzbetreiber brauchst du für die Privaten eine SmartCard. Die passt aber nicht in den CI Slot einer TV-Karte. Dafür brauchst du ein CAM. Da steckst du die Karte von Unitymedia rein, und das CAM steckst du dann in den Receiver/TV-Karte.
So ein Cam ist zum Beispiel das AlphaCrypt Classic. Mit dem bist du auf der sicheren Seite, damit sollten alle Karten von Unitymedia gehen (die bieten ja, wie oben erwähnt, 2 Kartenarten (UM**/I**) an.

Noch Fragen ?

Evtl könnt sich noch jemand anders dazu äußern?! Kabel und CAM Sachen sind nicht so meins..


----------



## gHenkel (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Yeah jetzt hab ich's endlich verstanden, danke! 

Also steht AlphaCrypt Classic als mein CAM schon fest?
Ne zweite SmartCard kann ich ja so noch bestellen.


----------



## Dragonix (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Meines Erachtens ja.
Jetzt wirds wieder verwirrender, und meines Erachtens ist die Methode sinnlos wenn du das länger als ~10 Monate betreiben möchtest: Für 5€/Monat *extra* (also normaler Karten-/Vertragspreis + 5€) gibts eine andere Karte (I**), die passt auch ins AlphaCrypt Light (das billiger ist). Aber wie gesagt, meines Erachtens ist das nur billiger, wenn du das nur wenige Monate betreibst. Somit ist (momentan) das AlphaCrypt Classic die einzig sinnvolle Lösung.
Google einfach mal nach "Unitymedia CAM". Eigentlich wird überall AlphaCrypt TC/Classic genannt (TC hat wenn ich das richtig seh zwei Kartenleser, brauchst du also nicht --> Classic).
Aber ich bin mir sicher, es meldet sich noch jemand


----------



## gHenkel (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Es sollte auf jeden Fall ne längerfristige Investition sein, also auf jeden Fall mehr als ein Jahr. 
Was brauch ich denn, außer CAM und SmartCard, denn noch alles? Und welche Karte kommt überhaupt noch in Frage?


----------



## simpel1970 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Außer CAM und SmartCard brauchst du natürlich noch die TV-Karte mit CI-Schacht.
In den CI-Schacht kommt das CAM-Modul mit der SmartCard. Welche TV-Karten zur Auswahl stehen hatte ich ja schon ausgeführt.

Hast du dazu noch ein paar Fragen?


----------



## gHenkel (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Welche TV-Karten zur Auswahl stehen hatte ich ja schon ausgeführt.



Es bleiben nur noch TechnoTrend Budget C-1501 und Digital Everywhere Floppy DTV C/CI übrig wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.

Eine Frage hab ich aber noch: Gibt es zwischen den Karten erwähnenswerte Unterschiede in Umschaltzeiten / Bildqualität / etc, ich hab ja nicht vor auf 800·600 Pixeln zu gucken


----------



## simpel1970 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Jetzt habe ich mich nochmal im mce-Forum bezüglich der TT C-1501 schlau gemacht, da ich mich mit dem Thema CI (in Baden-Württemberg brauchst du kein CI für digitales Fernsehen) bis jetzt noch nicht beschäftigt habe.

Danach fällt die Technotrend für dich leider auch flach. Unter Win7 gibt es mit der Karte Probleme bei der Nutzung des CI-Moduls. Hier ein Link dazu: Bald neue Technotrend-Treiber und MCE Tools! - MCE-Community.de

Einzig (aktuell) lauffähige TV-Karte für die Nutzung in Win7 MediaCenter mit CI ist die DigitalEverywhere, die es aber nur noch gebraucht (~180€ in der Bucht) zu ersteigern gibt.

Sofern du bereit bist einen solchen Preis für ein gebrauchtes Produkt hinzulegen...OK.
Ansonsten musst du wohl oder übel von der Möglichkeit -TVLive direkt im Win7 MediaCenter nutzen zu können- vorerst Abstand nehmen. Wann und ob überhaupt die Win7-lauffähigen Treiber von Technotrend kommen, ist derzeit unklar.

Wie gesagt, gibt es auch Software, wie z.B. DVBViewer (15€), die sich über ein PlugIn im MediaCenter starten (das MediaCenter wird dabei verlassen und direkt über DVBViewer TV geschaut) lassen und mit denen auch jede x-beliebige TVKarte (mit Win7 Treibern) genutzt werden kann.


----------



## gHenkel (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Also 180 Euro nur fürs MediaCenter? 
Da lass ich das mal lieber außen vor

Sollte ich mir jetzt die Technotrend kaufen oder gibt es noch andere, die ja nicht MC-kompatibel sein müssen?

Danke nebenbei schonmal, dass du mir hier alles so haarklein vorlegst


----------



## simpel1970 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Bei der Technotrend bestehen ja, wie geschrieben, die Probleme mit der (treiberseitigen) CI Einbindung unter Win7.
Also fällt die TT C-1501 flach, da für Unitymedia der CI-Schacht funktionieren muss (sonst klappt das mit den verschlüsselten Sendern nicht. Keine CI-Schacht-Erkennung -> kein funktionierendes CAM Modul -> kein digitales, verschlüsseltes Fernsehen).

Empfehlen würde ich dir diese hier: TerraTec Cinergy C HD CI, DVB-C, PCI (10559) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## huntertech (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Ach Gott, hätte selbst nicht gedacht, dass das so schwer ist  Aber ich hab auch noch ein paar Fragen (auch wenns hier ja in erster Linie um gHenkel geht):

1. Wieso ist dieses kleine dumme CI-Modul so teuer (90€)??? Das Teil macht ja im Größe/Preis Verhältnis den heutigen Prozessoren konkurrenz  Ist das nicht nur ein Adapter?

2. Nur mal rein interessenshalber: Was kostet eigentlich ne Sat-Anlage (also mit Schüssel, Karte und evtl. zusatzmodulen)?


----------



## simpel1970 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Zu 1.: Gute Frage...nächste Frage  (ist ein Modul zum entschlüsseln, kein reiner Adapter)

zu 2.: Dazu kann dir evt. Dragonix etwas sagen!?


----------



## Dragonix (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Bezüglich Preis (und ja.. das CAM macht sehr wenig..) zitier ich mal wiki


			
				http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conditional-Access-Module schrieb:
			
		

> Der wirklich teure Teil steckt also längst im Receiver, ein CAM ist nur aus lizenzrechtlichen Gründen so teuer.


Theoretisch (aber das ist m.w. wirklich rechtliche Grauzone) könntest du dir auch nen reinen Kartenleser (gibts zuhauf, gibt ja auch richte smartcard Rohlinge mit Prozessor etc) für USB Port kaufen, und das ganze dann per Software emulieren. Aber ich weiß nicht mal, ob das heute überhaupt noch geht . Steht auch im wiki Artikel, seh ich grad..

Noch ein Zitat


			
				http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conditional-Access-Module schrieb:
			
		

> Entsprechende Software, wie z. B. scam befindet sich jedoch in einer rechtlichen Grauzone, da man mit ihr zwar nicht ohne Abo Pay-TV sehen kann, jedoch die angesichts der auf wenige simple Protokolldefinitionen beschränkten "Erfindungshöhe" der im CAM implementierten Schlüsselanfrage-/antwortfunktion sehr hohen Lizenzgebühren von *i. d. R. 80 bis 250 Euro (= Kosten eines CAM)* umgehen würde. Die reinen *Herstellungskosten liegen weit unter 10 Euro* (1 Mikrocontroller (max. 1 Euro), Platine, Kontakte und ein einfaches Kunststoffgehäuse.)



Wg Sat Anlage: Ist im Prinzip abhängig davon was du bereit bist auszugeben (und was du willst. Eine gute 80er Schüssel ist halt meistens teurer als ne gute 60er Schüssel. Wie viel Empfänger willst du, ...?). "Camping"-Angebote (bitte.. Finger weg davon für den richtigen Betrieb!) gibts ja im Prinzip ab 50€. Karten etc brauchste bei Sat blos für Sky (und ORF, aber ich glaub das ist hier uninteressant?!) und z.B. die Privaten in HD. D.h. eine einmalige Investition.
Aber mal grob vorrechnen: ~50€ für ein Quad LNB (d.h. höchstens 4 Empfänger), ~50 bis ~60€ für ne Schüssel (85cm, alu). Und dann noch ne Halterung. Je nach dem wo du die haben möchtest (Wand? Dach?) und wie gut die Isoliert (Wärmedämmung) sein soll kostet das eben (Wandhalterungen gibts für 5€, für sehr gut isolierte Dachständer kannste problemlos 100€ ausgeben..). 
Und dann noch Receiver. Nur DVB-S: Ab 25€, bei DVB-S2 gibts die ersten ab 50€.
Nur so als Preisüberblick, ich würd mal so ungefähr von 200 bis 250€ ausgehen, dafür bekommste dann scho was recht gutes (Nach oben gibts natürlich kein Limit  ).



> Gibt es zwischen den Karten erwähnenswerte Unterschiede in Umschaltzeiten / Bildqualität /[...]


Bildqualität: Nein du empfängst digital, die Karte macht nichts außer das Signal zu empfangen und der (verarbeitetenden) Software einen TransportStream (*.ts) zu servieren. Das dekodieren geschieht (heutzutage, bei den SkyStar/CableStar 1 Karten war das beispielsweisse anders, die hatten einen richtigen Hardwaredecoder)  in Software und hat mit der Karte qualitativ nix zu tun (solang sie überhaupt Empfang hat). Umschaltzeiten nehmen sich auch nicht viel (zumindest bei Sat, wird aber bei Kabel ähnlich sein).

Grüße!


----------



## huntertech (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Achso  Gibts denn Unterschiede zwischen der Bild-/Tonqualität von einer guten DVB-T Dachantenne und einer gleichwertigen DVB-S Schüssel? Und was kosten denn so DVB-T Dachantennen? Ist ja dann das einfachste, da man ja sowas wie ne Smartcard nicht braucht und den Tuner hat mein Fernseher ja (ja, ich hab nen Fernseher als Monitor).


----------



## Dragonix (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

DVB-T hat in der Regel eine schlechtere Bildqualität als DVB-S. Liegt an der geringen Übertragungskapazität.


			
				http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/DVB-T schrieb:
			
		

> DVB-T erreicht nicht die Programmanzahl von DVB-S (Satellit) und DVB-C (Kabel), die eine Übertragung von mehreren hundert Programmen ermöglichen. Die Bildqualität ist bei den in Deutschland verwendeten Datenraten mit vier Sendern pro Senderbouquet erkennbar schlechter als bei DVB-S und DVB-C (siehe Bildqualität).


Dabei ist es egal ob du per Dachantenne oder Zimmerantenne empfängst. Um möglichst viele Sender übertragen zu können wird einfach die Datenrate eines einzelnen Senders zu lasten seiner Bildqualität reduziert.
Die Übertragung läuft bei DVB-T(2)/-S(2)/-C immer digital ab: Entweder du hast Empfang oder du hast keinen Empfang, ein zwischending (schlechte Qualität) gibt es nicht. "Ausnahme": Bei schlechtem Empfang kann es sein, dass nur Teile der Daten korrekt ankommen, dann gibt es Artefakte (wie z.B. bei ner kaputten DVD).


----------



## huntertech (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Also ich hab momentan ne (bei Saturn) 20€ Antenne (DVB-T), natürlich Zimmerding. Damit hab ich schon Bildrauschen bzw. nicht so ein weißes Rauschen, eben kleine Artefakte. Ist das denn mit ner guten Dachantenne weg oder muss ich da auf DVB-S/-C umsteigen? Die Senderanzahl, die ich jetzt hab, reicht mir (auch wenn ich kein NTV reinkrieg  ).


----------



## gHenkel (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Ui hat sich hier was getan.
Ich durfte grade erfahren, dass wir doch in Zukunft überlegen, uns eine Sat-Anlage zu kaufen (danke an der Stelle fürs vorrechnen) und ich mir doch eine Karte für analogen Empfang und DVB-S kaufen soll. Dabei würde ich ja auch die Kosten fürs CAM sparen.
Ich würde dann wohl in nächster Zeit analog und in Zukunft per DVB-S gucken.
Gibt es da irgendwelche Karten und was muss ich beachten?


----------



## huntertech (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Ach Gott, bist du (/ihr) wählerisch 

Also ich hab auch mal gegooelt und habe mal nach demUnterschied zwischen DVB-S und DVB-S2 geschaut und verkürzt ist sowas bei rausgekommen: Durch HDTV wird 4x soviel Bandbreite benötigt wie mit normalem PAL TV und deshalb hat man den neuen Standard DVB-S2 erfunden (mehr Bandbreite).

Deshalb würde ich vorschlagen, dass hier der neue Standard -S2 gekauft wird (da dürften mir die anderen doch auch zustimmen  ). An Karten sind im Preisvergleicher diese hier gelistet:

PC-Video/Video-/TV-Karten intern bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Mehr kann ich da auch nicht helfen


----------



## gHenkel (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Also wir hatten die hier im Blick:
Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-3300

Sollten wir uns ne Satanlage mit DVB-S2 holen, würden wir 'ne neue Karte kaufen (ich müsste die nicht bezahlen ich frag da auch nicht nach ).
Damit würde ich jetzt erstmals analog gucken. Ist das in Ordnung oder ist Hauppauge eher  ?


----------



## huntertech (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Wieso grade die?


----------



## gHenkel (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Weil die gute Bewertungen und Ergebnisse bei Tests hat. Das Problem ist dass wir bald in Urlaub fahren und mein Vater noch einiges bestellen möchte auch an Fotoequipment und will das wegen Versandkosten mitbestellen und schlecht scheint sie ja nicht zu sein. Wenn's nicht klappt schicken wir sie zurück. Ich hab halt nur nicht mehr so viel Zeit und wenn jetzt niemand "NEIN!" sagt


----------



## huntertech (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Also wie schon hier gesagt, da *D*VB-S digital ist, kann eine andere Karte keine besseren Bilder liefern, nur weniger Artefakte 

Aber mich würde der große Preisunterschied zwischen den günstigen (50€) und teuren (140€) Karten auch mal interessieren, wenns da ja keine Unterschiede gibt.


----------



## gHenkel (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Was hast das den damit zutun?
Ich bestell sie jetzt und guck erst mal ob das analog dann läuft.


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Ich wollte dir damit nur sagen, dass du im Prinzip irgendeine Karte kaufen kannst, denn die Bildqualität bleibt gleich. Aber über die anderen Aspekte (keine Ahnung, was die teuren von den günstigen Unterscheidet) können dich die anderen hier aufklären. Aber ich würde nicht so hastig kaufen, vllt. wird ja noch was geändert bzw. eine andere wäre für dich besser


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Ach mist, ich seh grad, die hat nen PCI-E Anschluss, der passt bei dir nur bedingt (begrenzt den Platz des Grafikkartenkühlers). Such dir besser eine mit PCI Anschluss!


----------



## gHenkel (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Gut dass das jetzt kommt dann ist das ja geklärt dann kann ich jetzt aufatmen


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Was meinst du?


----------



## gHenkel (5. August 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Ich meinte eigentlich nur, dass ich jetzt bei der Karte nicht mehr den Stress hab. Wir bestellen jetzt 'ne andere von Hauppauge, die auch nur nen PCI-Slot braucht.


----------



## huntertech (5. August 2010)

*AW: TV-Karte für DVB-C gesucht!*

Asööö


----------

